# BOOTS!??!??!



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going hunting for some new boots. What do you guys like & why?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought a pair of Danners last fall and hated every second of their existence until i returned them to Sportsmans. I ended up buying the AMERICAN MADE Danners and have loved every second of them! If you want good boots spend the extra cash and get the Raptors made in the USA by Danner. :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I might be odd but I have loved my high tec's. I have hikers for warmer weather and my cold weather gortex isaluted for when it gets nasty. I have also found the redwing vasuqe(SP) to be great boots.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a pair of Red Wing boots that I have worn to work every day for three years, and they are still going strong. Well built and comfortable. I even wear them hunting.
They did take about a month to break in though...

I give them a 5 star rating for durability!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a pair of Danner Pronghorns. They have been and continue to be AWESOME! Comfortable enough to wear for a full day right out of the box. Still as waterproof as the day I bought them. I would recommend these boots to anyone! I know when they are old and worn out I will be buying another pair.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

For Boots: I have always hunted in Danners and probably always will. If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 Get some Danner's, you wont be sorry.

I have had great luck with the Cabelas Elk Hunters made by Danner, I also have a pair of Danner Sharptails for early season/upland game and love them as well.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll add my vote for danners. I started using them in the military years ago (Danner Ft. Lewis) and was sold on them. When I finally convinced my wife to try a hunt, not just go camping, I bought her a pair of danners (for women) knowing the feet could make or break her hunt. She didn't wear them as much as I would have liked prior to the hunt for breaking in. That didn't matter. They kept her feet warm and dry (even wading across a few creeks) and she said they were comfortable the entire 4 days. She was sold on them. It's about time to get her a new pair. Since she doesn't do the hiking like she used to and is more of a camp fixture I asked if she would perhaps like something a little lighter (cheaper) and she told me danners or she aint going.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with lunkerhunter2. If you want Danners go with the American ones. I've had 6 pairs of Danner Pronghorns and 1 pair of Danner Sharptails. They are comfortable and light but none have been water proof for more than 6 months or lasted more than 1 year. From now on I will spend a little more money and buy boots that will last awhile, like Meindl or Lowa.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Danner Pronghorns. They have never leaked, many many miles put on them, and extremely abused. Well worth the money.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

This is pretty interesting actually, The ONLY pair of $100 plus boots that I have ever owned and HATED was Danners. Can't remember the specific model. They were water proof for two weeks in the fall hunting deer, and then leaked like a sieve two months later when I put them back on to go coyote hunting. Gortex lined and everything. :roll: 
To add insult to injury, Danner refused to warranty them as I had bought them on "clearance".
Clearance price was still over $100, but that aparently voids the warranty, or at least that is the excuse _*I*_ was given. I will never buy Danner again for that one insult.

My current best boots are Georgia Boot brand and I love them. I bought them as work boots two years ago and have never regretted it. They were all but broken in the first time I put them on and have never given me a moments discomfort. For about $129 as I recall.
I fully intend to buy Georgia Boot boots the next time I have enough money to afford good hikers. Hopefully my first pair was not a fluke. :!:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cablea's "Outfitters" or Nike golf shoes is all I ever wear....even golfing in the "Outfitter's" isn't all that bad.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the Meindl line at Cabelas.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Cabelas whitetail extremes they are excellent, I had my doubts but they hold the foot nice a tight so you don't get blisters on long hikes even when your breaking them in. I got the ones in 400 insulate and the kept my feet warm all during the winter coyote hunting season.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had good luck with the Irish Setter brand from Red Wing. I have had two pair that I wore while installing cultured marble. The dust is abrasive, and would destroy the stitching, but Red Wing would glue them up, and they would last a couple more years. Even with the stitching cut, they were still waterproof. I would recommend them anytime. With boots, just make sure that they fit *your* feet properly. They brand that fits me, may not be a perfect fit for your feet. I bought a pair of work shoes from Red Wing that didn't fit quite right, and they took them back and gave me full credit toward another pair that fit right, after I had worn them for a couple of months. You can't beat their customer service.


----------

